# New to VW Jetta TDI vs GOLF TDI new



## alex1002 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am new to VW. I am looking at getting either a Jetta TDI or a GOLF TDI. Reasons for choosing
> Really good on GAS
>Golf seems to be german build -Wins
>Jetta seems to be Mexico build

Anyone can comment.?

Also Is the stock 8 speaker system any good, vs the upgraded 6 speaker system, or should I just put in my own...

Cheers


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The Golf, of course is a higher class of car and built to a higher standard to be salable in Europe. It also is much better looking.

Neither TDI uses gas, BTW.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

alex1002 said:


> I am new to VW. I am looking at getting either a Jetta TDI or a GOLF TDI. Reasons for choosing
> > Really good on GAS
> >Golf seems to be german build -Wins
> >Jetta seems to be Mexico build
> ...


Forget where they are built. What do you prefer - an almost mid-sized sedan, or a compact hatch (still with good rear seating)? What do you prefer - a comfortable sedan or a pretty quick car that - in the US - comes with a standard sport suspension? Also, the latter has the better interior, better standard equipment, higher level equipment, better torsional rigidity, and better NVH. Your choice - they are quite different, actually. You can tell which one I picked!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

alex1002 said:


> I am new to VW. I am looking at getting either a Jetta TDI or a GOLF TDI. Reasons for choosing
> > Really good on GAS


TDIs are great on GAS because they use no GAS at all.



alex1002 said:


> >Golf seems to be german build -Wins
> >Jetta seems to be Mexico build


This 2012, not 1982.



alex1002 said:


> Also Is the stock 8 speaker system any good, vs the upgraded 6 speaker system, or should I just put in my own...


I have no experience with the Jetta sound system. On the Golf, I am very happy with the Dynaudio system mine has.


----------



## alex1002 (Oct 4, 2012)

gti_matt said:


> TDIs are great on GAS because they use no GAS at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant diesel.


----------



## 1998redwagon (Jul 28, 2011)

drive both and see. it is the only way you will know for certain. the golf is really an amazing car esp in tdi format. if interior size is an issue the jetta will feel larger on the inside. personally i like a smaller car, i am more comfortable in a smaller cabin. some folks cannot stand it. 

if you like the versatility of a hatch but want a slightly larger vehicle consider the jetta sport wagen tdi. the rest of teh world knows it as the golf wagon because that is truly what it is. doesnt handle like the golf tdi but it is better than the jetta sedan in my opinion.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

The Jetta is a new design,whereas the Golf is getting old,and is being replaced in Europe at the moment with an all new body.

The Jetta looks classier,and is a sedan,which I prefer,but at the end of the day,its up to you what you prefer.


----------



## shedtearsforwisconsin (Nov 1, 2009)

the new TDIs are nice. between the golf or the jetta its a horse a piece... correct me if im wrong but both models are made now in mexico i believe and the passat in TN. now i dont know what you plan on doing with the car or even if you plan on buying new. i work at a dealer and i see the jetta come in with problems a lot more than the new golfs... and plus the golf (rabbit) and beetle made VW famous get the classic.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

shedtearsforwisconsin said:


> the new TDIs are nice. between the golf or the jetta its a horse a piece... correct me if im wrong but both models are made now in mexico i believe and the passat in TN.


The Golf is still made in Germany (although that will likely change for the MkVII, and this is largely irrelevant, anyway). Currently, the Golf and the Jetta are rather different because they do not share a platform: The Jetta is slightly larger, in particular in the back, but has more hard plastics and not quite as nice as an interior (including shift boot, hand brake, steering wheel, and seats) as the TDI Golf. The latter also comes with a sport suspension standard in the US - the Jetta, not so much.


----------



## shedtearsforwisconsin (Nov 1, 2009)

they made a GTI TDI for a second... haha get your hands on one of those. the interior is kinda of cheap and full of plastic.


----------



## tpick23 (May 10, 2012)

I had a 2011 Jetta DSG TDI and got rid of it, A year later bought a 2010 Golf MT TDI and love it. I felt like the Jetta was too mushy and not very fun to drive. The golf had the standard stereo and I replaced it with a couple amps, Focal mids-highs, and a JL 8" sub. sounds great. It is my DD. I can help if you need with the stereo.


----------



## ralphieboy (Oct 1, 2002)

A Jetta is just a Golf with a trunk. The choice for me, and I have owned both types, 2 Jettas, and 4 Golfs, is if you like the hatchback concept.
The trunk seems to be more secure, while the hatchback, more versatile.


----------

